# Best Weapon Conversion



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I have been working on some ideas for weapon conversions this evening and thought I would put this question out there to all of you here at Heresy.

*What is your favourite weapon conversion?*

You can have more then one and please show pictures!


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I wish I had pictures on me at the moment, but alas, I do not. Right now I'm working (slowly, painfully) on a group of Necron Immortals converted from Warriors. Their big guass guns are basically royally kitted out Burst Cannons.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

The best weapon conversion i have done? Or that i know of?

Personally i think some of the Dakkafex conversions during 4th ed were awesome.

















Thread moved to the modelling section.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

KingOfCheese said:


>


this one is pretty epic! 

im currently working on some converted combi flamers... got a couple different methods but im still not quite happy about them


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Hmm really like those nid conversions. I do agree 4th for nids has some interesting stuff coming out of it.


----------



## XYBAheart (Mar 31, 2011)

high elf spears as SM power weapons, the shoulder pad hides the chainmail and the length of the spear helps the commander stand out.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

XYBAheart said:


> high elf spears as SM power weapons, the shoulder pad hides the chainmail and the length of the spear helps the commander stand out.


Would you care to post some pictures?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

wombat_tree said:


> Would you care to post some pictures?


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The nid conversions look great.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Combi-plasma's for terminators, and heavy duty looking melta's for CSM bikers.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

really like the melta's on the CSM bikes! 

im currently trying to get a left handed SM terminator TH, kind of have an idea how to do it, but im still making sure so i wont mess up my model


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

My favourite and my simplest.

Hes my striking scorpion exarch from my old court of the young king. (sorry for the slight blurring..)


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

That's a pretty cool conversion Maidel, and a very nice colour scheme.


----------



## XYBAheart (Mar 31, 2011)

Chaosftw said:


> :goodpost::goodpost:


:scratchhead:more theory, but when I can I'll see what I can do, (I have the parts, I'm just slow)

p.s. the swords and other bits look very fancy, so they might work aswell...


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

My Forge Lord with Conversion Beamer. 












Razorback Plasmagun/Lascannon Turrets.












Autocannon armed Predator Walker


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

It's gotta be Fil Dunn's giant Tau Walker for me. Although I'd smack anyone upside the head if they used the word "walker" in the same sentence as "Tau", this model is too good to frown upon just because of fluff:


----------



## Hellhammer (May 1, 2011)

I had an Ork Battlewagon I converted from a soul grinder, alas, I have sold it, so I can't give you a pic


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

Cypher they are some pretty EPIC conversions there, loving the predator walker and the Forge Lord.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

i made the lightning claws for this terminator also look closely at his palms


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's a bright lance rifle I converted out of a pulse laser. I could only find an in-work picture at the moment.


----------

